# More conference shakeups?



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

We know the Big 10 has been talking about adding another team. A lot of talk on the radio here in SC about Clemson possibly heading to the SEC.

*Expanding conferences could look to Clemson*

Several other schools / conferences mentioned in that article...



> Last week, new Pac-10 commissioner Larry Scott announced, “We’re looking at (expansion) very seriously,” which came about two months after Big Ten (that’s the conference with 11 schools and don’t ask, it makes sense to them) said it was exploring the possibility of adding a 12th school.
> 
> The Pac-10 needs to add two schools, the most likely frontrunners being Colorado and Utah, representative of the Denver and Salt Lake City television markets. Colorado has been mentioned as an interested mover to the Pac-10 for 20 years because of its recruiting ties to the West Coast.





> The SEC might consider Miami and the No. 17 television market in Miami-Ft. Lauderdale, it would surely think about Florida State, which would bring the No. 14 TV market in Tampa-St. Petersburg, and it would naturally consider Clemson.


Who do you all think are likely candidates for the different conferences?


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Looks like the Big 12 might be dismantled with talks of MU and UT to Big 10, CU to Pac 10, or UT to Pac 10.

When the Big 12 was formed, Big 8 was only to take TAMU and Tex and call Pioneer 10 League, but the tex governement demanded tech and baylor too. 

I think Big 12 needs to be the agressive ones, and add two schools. Logicl choices would be TCU and Arkansas with possiblities of BYU and Colorado State


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

I never thought about BYU before, but if you're adding 2, then I'd say take both BYU and Utah.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

I doubt Arkansas would move. You say there are talks about Texas moving to the Big 10? Why that makes absolutely no sense whatsoever.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

BlueBaron said:


> I doubt Arkansas would move. You say there are talks about Texas moving to the Big 10? Why that makes absolutely no sense whatsoever.


More money and a better overall athletic and academic conference.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Would this only be for basketball? The SEC with 14 teams in football would be hectic for scheduling.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

BlueBaron said:


> I doubt Arkansas would move. You say there are talks about Texas moving to the Big 10? Why that makes absolutely no sense whatsoever.


it makes a ton of sense. a lot more on the research and academic side but still on the athletic side as well.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

BlueBaron said:


> I doubt Arkansas would move. You say there are talks about Texas moving to the Big 10? Why that makes absolutely no sense whatsoever.


there are articles on ESPN and ohter notable news sites about the possiblity


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

3.9.10...


> *ESPNAndyKatz: *On Big Ten expansion. NYT story with Jack Swarbick interesting. I keep hearing Big Ten could go 16, not 12 to shake up NCAA.


that would be ridiculous


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Swarbrick was quoted earlier saying we may put ourselves on the "table" to be placed in a conference for football because the conference changeups could be seismic. Say it ain't so.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

16??? Holy crap! That would be something... not a necessarily a good something though.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

BlueBaron said:


> 16??? Holy crap! That would be something... not a necessarily a good something though.


It can not be much worse than the current Big 10 in athletics, specifically football


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

TM said:


> 3.9.10...
> 
> 
> that would be ridiculous


Like the ACC trying to destroy the Big East about five years ago. 

They do not only want to get in a new market (which is all that can be done by adding one school) they want to take over territories by significantly weakening the neighbouring conference as well - that requires adding multiple schools. So they either are going hard after the Big East (Say Rutgers, Pitt, Syracuse) or the Big Twelve (Missouri, Texas schools)


`


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

That was equally as ridiculous, JN! And you are more than welcome to take back your crap teams!!


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

moving to 16 is like ncaa to 96 teams absurd


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Seems to me the logical team for Big Ten basketball has always been Memphis. But obviously that might not jive with the football/world domination scheme...


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Jonathan Watters said:


> Seems to me the logical team for Big Ten basketball has always been Memphis. But obviously that might not jive with the football/world domination scheme...


The Big Ten is not only an atheltic affiliation of universities but also an academic affiliation - not sure if Memphis meet the academic requirements


----------



## JHG722 (Feb 7, 2009)

JuniorNoboa said:


> The Big Ten is not only an atheltic affiliation of universities but also an academic affiliation - not sure if Memphis meet the academic requirements


No, Memphis isn't even close.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*West Virginia Coach Says Big East May Disband*


> There has been much talk about the Big 10 expanding and possibly raiding the Big East for Rutgers or another school. Stewart seemed to indicate that was inevitable and said the SEC and ACC will “do the same.”
> 
> “It’s exciting,” he said. “It’s disheartening as well. … The Big Ten could … they’ll pick a couple of our teams. However, the SEC and the ACC will also do the same, so that’s exciting. I don’t know where we’re going to land. We could land, whatever, in one of maybe three conferences, the ACC, the SEC, maybe the Big Ten.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

WVU in the SEC??? I never thought of that. That would be intriguing.


----------

